# Photo Challenge Run-off Poll - Season' Change



## Chris of Arabia (May 21, 2010)

OK folks, we have a tie again in the main voting poll this month. So I'll re-run a short duration poll just for the two tied entries. As always, vote for you favourite.

Apr10photo11






Apr10photo13 - Shroom


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 21, 2010)

I guess the New World is fully awake now. Let's have a few more people casting a vote for these two and separate them out once and for all...


----------



## Antarctican (May 21, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 21, 2010)

That looks a little better, but keep it going...


----------



## Canosonic (May 21, 2010)

I think the first one's going to win. The second is great with the aperture thing and all, but the first one gives me a cold, disturbing shiver. That's what I value in photographs. To give that feeling.
(often when I say " I think that/this is gonna happen" that doesn't happen, so who knows?)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 23, 2010)

It's all still very tight with a couple of days to go - have you voted yet?


----------



## Canosonic (May 24, 2010)

I really shouldn't have posted that...


----------



## Antarctican (May 25, 2010)

Ooo, the voting is indeed close!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 25, 2010)

The poll closes tomorrow, so if you're planning on voting, now is the time to get it done.


----------



## arios23 (May 25, 2010)

I like both


----------



## Antarctican (May 26, 2010)

It looks like congrats are due to the person who posted "Shroom"! [Although kudos are also due to the poster of the beautiful wintry scene as well.]


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 26, 2010)

Antarctican said:


> It looks like congrats are due to the person who posted "Shroom"!



I wonder who that was? 'spose I ought to go find out...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 26, 2010)

And the winner is 'six66picupstyxx', so congratulation go to them and a PM will be along shortly. Congratulations also go to our gallant runner up this month who is 'Scamp'.

Well played everyone, there were lots of good entries again this month and don't forget that there is still time to get your submission on for the May Photo Challenge on the theme of 'Texture'


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

Congrats six66picupstyxx   nice shot.!! It brings me wonderful memories of mushroom hunts on the coast.
Scamp


----------



## six66picupstyxx (May 26, 2010)

Thanks I love your photo it's absolutely beautiful, where did you shoot it at?


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

thanks for the kind words. This was shot at mono lake, an incredibly unique and photogenic place nomatter the time of year.


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

OOps I posted a reply to this but not sure where it ended up. Anyway thanks for the kind words. This was shot at Mono Lake. Worth visiting any time of year.


----------



## six66picupstyxx (May 27, 2010)

I've only been there once and it was driving through to Yosemite, but it has a very ancient feel to it.


----------



## desertdave (May 27, 2010)

The mushroom image is awsome. I feel like I am in a forest!


----------



## skywalker (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the second one, the mushroom seems so small but strong vitality in the woods, make it a contrast...


----------

